# Dash Cam Installation



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

Here are some pictures of my dash cam installation. I installed it just to the right (passenger side) of the rear view mirror. It is almost completely out of the driver's view. It does hang down a little bit lower than the rear view mirror and therefore is not as discrete as I'd like it to be, but if I move it up, then the black cover around the rear view mirror is in the picture of the dash cam.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Updated Longer Rearview Mirror Bracket Holder Mount for Camera G1WH LS300WPLUS | eBay


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

^ used that when i installed gw1c 2yrs ago

it does hang below the mirror, but the window is so **** huge, i dont notice, have the cam to go blank screen anyways, so i dont find it distracting.

i tried having the cam tucked in behind the mirror, but then it blocked the mirror dimmer sensor


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

great cams for the money guys. I have 3 of those models. I got them cheap on ebay & IMO they are the best bang for ur buck, I se them in my 2nd car & when I drive truck. but in the cruze I mounted that cam pass. side top of windshield right near the mirror black hump. but in the 1st yr I upgraded to a blackvue 750 front rear cam system. I have that mounted behind the mirror just barely see the bottom of it. the mirror is blocking everything. I like the blackvue a lot but the bad is no suction cup mount just 3m.. I ran mine from a new line circuit from the battery & relay thingy I do anytime I add power accessories. I have the cam a radar & a new lighter/usb outlet on the pass side to charge things & all wired for a amp & turn on signal to amp. I used all tin coated ofc high gauge wire to make sure that would be the last thing would give me problems. + glue heat shrink too. I showed my buddy & he was like wtf then he looked @ my paper drawing then got it. always draw out a plans guys. I write more stuff down than most. to do list shopping list vaca plans etc. I feel like a mad man sometimes or am I just MAD


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I did a writeup of my installation with a power management system for my dashcam's. There's some pictures in there of how i have my cameras positioned.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...3-dash-camera-hardwiring-power-magic-pro.html


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

LiveTrash,

I found your write up prior to installing my camera. It was very informative and helpful.

I got the camera for two purposes: 1. In case I'm involved in an accident or accused of something, I can prove my point. 2. Record other people doing stupid crap on the road.

LiveTrash, I've seen your videos on Youtube along with other members here on Cruzetalk.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

highmarker said:


> LiveTrash,
> 
> I found your write up prior to installing my camera. It was very informative and helpful.
> 
> ...


My compilation videos? Yeah, I have a few up. I'm almost ready to make another with the clips I have gathered since then. I also have a dashcam for my work truck. Much cheaper however, $30 vs. the $100 ones I have in my car. It gets the job done though and considering I'm driving all day every day for work it just makes sense to have one.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

i only tapped into a fuse only to turn on a relay. so the hot wired from the battery w/ inline fuse 4" from batt. to relay, then to a buss thingy. I really don't like taking power from the fuse box unless to switch on a relay. this is the way I was taught. heres a 2 min vid 2 show u the easy breezey relay info & u go from there. I may have the worst grammer on here but this is basic stuff right here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw9QkkT2ptU&spfreload=10


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Goluk

Wifi cam with no screen. Syncs with your phone.
BEST cam set up I have ever had. Also swivels forward and backward so if someone is an a$$ behind you, flip it and it flips the image to, to film the rear/cabin.

I have had 5+ dashcams in the past couple years from $60 to $160 and they are mostly crap.
Look into a wifi cam with no screen. It's low profile and I have never had an easier time retrieving and saving videos accurately.

Good luck, if you have questions PM me


----------

